# Wlan und DECT mit Fritzboxen als Access Points einrichten. Wlan-Wechselproblem der Geräte.



## syprix (12. Januar 2016)

*Wlan und DECT mit Fritzboxen als Access Points einrichten. Wlan-Wechselproblem der Geräte.*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir ein Netzwerk aus drei Fritzboxen und zwei Switches aufgebaut. 
Das Kabelgebundene Netzwerk funktioniert ohne Probleme, jeder PC ist erreichbar und hat laut Fritzbox auch die 1Gigabit Verbindung.
Problematisch ist mein Wlan. Kurz ein wenig Hintergrund zum Aufbau:

Das Haus ist in zwei Doppelhäuser plus Keller aufgeteilt. Die Häuser sind nicht nebeneinander sondern alle 3 Stockwerke übereinander. Im Keller ist der Hausanschluss vom Telefonanbieter an diesem ist eine Fritzbox 7490 angeschlossen und funkt einerseits ein Wlan Netz (2,4Ghz+5Ghz) für den Keller und andererseits dient sie als erste Kabelanbindungsstation des Gigabit Netzwerkes.
An ihr angeschlossen ist über den Lan1 Port eine weitere Fritzbox 7490 die auf dem Dachboden des oberen Hauses steht. Diese Fritzbox soll eigentlich nur als Access Point dienen um vom höchsten Punkt des Hauses ein Wlan Signal (2,4Ghz+5Ghz) bestmöglich überall zu verteilen. So hätte ich eine gute Abdeckung im obersten Haus und im Garten und bestenfalls auch noch im unteren Haus. Der Keller hätte dann die Wlan-Abdeckung über die am Hausanschluss angeschlossene Fritzbox.
Im unteren Haus, also im mittleren Gebäudeteil der 3 Stockwerke steht noch eine Fritzbox 7170 die über ein Kabel an die Fritzbox 7490 im Keller angeschlossen ist. Das Wlan dieser Fritzbox ist ausgeschaltet da sie einen zu langsamen Standard hat und mir gesagt wurde das dieser die anderen beeinträchtigt.
Sie ist eigentlich auch nur noch aktiv weil das mittlere Haus kein DECT Telefon hat und direkt an eine Fritzbox angeschlossen werden muss. Wenn das Telefon erneuert wird soll diese Box eigentlich weg fallen.
Also Zusammengefasst sollen die beiden 7490 beide als Access Points dienen und eventuell nochmal um einen Fritz Repeater für Wlan und DECT erweitert werden wenn die Abdeckung im Garten nicht ausreicht. Netzwerkkabel wurden dazu ebenfalls schon in den Garten gezogen somit wäre auch ein Betrieb als Access Point dieser Repeater möglich wenn sie diese Funktion unterstützen.
Mein Problem liegt jetzt darin das meine Smartphones und auch Android Wlan Radios immer mal wieder zwischen den Wlans aus dem Keller und dem Obergeschoss hin und her schalten und dann plötzlich ein Autentifizierungsproblem haben. Dann muss ich das Wlan abschalten und wieder einschalten. Oftmals ist auch danach das Problem vorhanden und ich muss das Gerät komplett neu starten, dann geht es.

Softwaretechnisch ist das Wlan folgendermaßen aufgebaut:



SSID: Name ist einheitlich „ Netzwerk1“ 
WLAN PW: WPA2, Einheitlich vergeben 
Macadressen Filter ist aktiviert und Geräte sind in beiden 7490 registriert. 
DHCP ist nur bei der Fritzbox im Keller aktiviert und einmal registrierte Geräte wurden so aufgenommen dass sie immer die gleiche IP bekommen. 
Alle Fritzboxen haben feste Ips, 192.168.178.1 + 192.168.178.3 + 192.168.178.4 
Wlan Gastzugang ist bei beiden 7490 aktiviert und haben ein einheitliches Passwort das nicht das gleiche wie das Wlan Passwort ist. 
SSID Gastzugang lautet bei beiden „Netzwerk1 Gastzugang“ 
2,4 und 5 Ghz Wlan haben identische Namen
Wlan Kanal 2,4Ghz : jeweils 10
Wlan Kanal 5Ghz : jeweils 100 

So ich hoffe das war ausführlich genug und ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen das Wlan so einzustellen das der Wechsel zwischen den Access Points im Hintergrund unbemerkt stattfindet.
Das vergeben von festen Ips bei den Geräten möchte ich nicht da die Benutzer dieses nicht umstellen können wenn sie mit ihrem Smartphone oder Notebook in ein anderes Wlan eintreten wollen.

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage zum DECT Zugang meines Telefons, die Fritzboxen sollen auch hier als Access Points funktionieren und das Telefonsignal im jeweiligen Bereich erweitern. Muss ich Telefon und Telefonnummer dazu in jeder Fritzbox aktivieren/einrichten ?
Hat jemand vielleicht Verbesserungsvorschläge für mein Netzwerk?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
SYPRIX


----------



## Mayday1980 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wlan und DECT mit Fritzboxen als Access Points einrichten. Wlan-Wechselproblem der Geräte.*

Hast du die beiden Fritzboxen mitte und oben auch als Repeater eingestellt?


----------



## ic3man1986 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wlan und DECT mit Fritzboxen als Access Points einrichten. Wlan-Wechselproblem der Geräte.*

Ein DECT Telefon kann nur an einer FritzBox angemeldet werden. So meine Erfahrungen. Desweiteren kann die 7490 nicht als DECT Repeater genutzt werden. Das geht nur bis zu den 7390er.


----------



## syprix (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wlan und DECT mit Fritzboxen als Access Points einrichten. Wlan-Wechselproblem der Geräte.*

Nein, bei der einen also der 7170 ist Wlan aus und bei der zweiten 7490 habe ich ebenfalls auf Basis gestellt wie bei der ersten im Keller. Ich will ja keinen Repeater ich möchte ja einen Access Point haben. Wenn ich Repeater einstelle würde er doch das Wlan Signal auffangen und nur verstärken und somit verliere ich an Leistung. Wenn ich aber einen Access Point habe dann sende ich ein neues Wlan Signal aus und leite verbundene Geräte dann über Lankabel weiter.

Soweit mein theoretisches Wissen


----------



## Mayday1980 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wlan und DECT mit Fritzboxen als Access Points einrichten. Wlan-Wechselproblem der Geräte.*

ich habe 2 meiner 3 Boxen als Repater laufen und keine Probleme damit. Sie bekommen das Signal übers Lan Kabel und verteilen es.


----------



## syprix (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wlan und DECT mit Fritzboxen als Access Points einrichten. Wlan-Wechselproblem der Geräte.*

Hast du das mal irgendwie gemessen oder woher weißt du das nicht das Wlan Signal aufgenommen und weiter gegeben wird?
Worin liegt dann der Sinn und auch Unterschied zu nem Access Point und einem Repeater. Ich dachte das sei genau diese Funktion...


----------



## xSunshin3x (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wlan und DECT mit Fritzboxen als Access Points einrichten. Wlan-Wechselproblem der Geräte.*

Repeater bekommen ihren Netzwerkzugriff über das WLAN und spannen dann eine neue 'Zelle' auf.
Einige FRITZ!Box-Repeater (z.B. 450E) haben einen LAN-Port, an den sie dann das über WLAN erhaltene Netz an kabelgebundene Geräte weiterreichen.

Scheinbar ist bei einigen dieser Geräten auch eine umgekehrte Nutzung möglich (Netzwerkzugriff kommt über LAN, wird per WLAN weitergereicht; das ist das Szenario, wie Mayday1980 beschrieben hat)
Technisch und per Definition gesehen handelt es sich dabei dann aber um einen Access Point (AP), und nicht um einen Repeater.


Um auf deine Problematik mit dem wechselnden/'springenden' WLAN und damit Verbindungsabbrüche zurückzukommen:

Das ist ein generelles Problem von Android bzw. dessen Art und Weise, wie es mit dem sogenannten Roaming (Verbinden zwischen mehreren 'WLAN-Zellen') umgeht.
Wenn du das mit einem anderem System (z.B. Notebook) testen kannst, wirst du feststellen, dass es bei diesem Gerät keine Verbindungsabbrüche gibt.

Für Android gibt es einige Apps, die diese Problematik handlen/umgehen sollen, allerdings bin ich noch auf keine richtig funktionierende App gestoßen.
Häufig wird einfach nur die Aktualisierungsrate der WLAN-Suche erhöht (hat bei mir in der Praxis nicht funktioniert; lediglich erhöhter Energieverbrauch).

Vielleicht gibt es mittlerweile bessere Apps. Hab mich damit schon länger nicht mehr beschäftigt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wlan und DECT mit Fritzboxen als Access Points einrichten. Wlan-Wechselproblem der Geräte.*



syprix schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht Verbesserungsvorschläge für mein Netzwerk?


Wenn du ein großes wirklich durchgängiges WLAN haben möchtest, damit die Geräte nicht immer neu verbinden, dann musst du ganz gut in die Tasche greifen. Da hat jeder Hersteller so seine eigenen Sachen. D-Link Unified Wireless ist von den ganzen Systemen das billigste. Wireless Access Points | D-Link Deutschland
Du musst aber auch beachten das das keine Heimanwender Hardware ist. Gute Netzwerkkentnisse sollten vorhanden sein, sonst muss der Profi ran. Mit Fritzboxen wirst du das nicht hinbekommen.


----------

